# Joining the TTOC...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Forgive me, I'm thick. I'm not tech savvy...

If you go on the TTOC site there is nothing obvious to join it. No obvious link, no invitation. Just nothing.

Guys, if you want members, make it easy and obvious. Basic marketing.

That's all.

Rich


----------



## andyd1888 (Jul 8, 2014)

go to the ttoc home page ,,,click on shop in the top right corner and take your pick of memberships ,,,,, simples :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

andyd1888 said:


> go to the ttoc home page ,,,click on shop in the top right corner and take your pick of memberships ,,,,, simples :lol:


But it shouldn't be there. If I am looking to join I'm not looking to shop am I? Maybe after I join.

FFS marketing is shirt with the TTOC.


----------



## andyd1888 (Jul 8, 2014)

sorry bud , didnt design the page only giving direction .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Home Page, Club Info, TTOC membership details, & then there is a link to club shop to purchase.
May not be as easy for a 1st timer perhaps.
Hoggy.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

andyd1888 said:


> sorry bud , didnt design the page only giving direction .


Not your fault at all. It's all about usability and at the moment it sucks.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Home Page, Club Info, TTOC membership details, & then there is a link to club shop to purchase.
> May not be as easy for a 1st timer perhaps.
> Hoggy.


It's amateur night.

Again.

FFS do they not actually test the process? It's elementary.


----------



## andyd1888 (Jul 8, 2014)

hope you get it sorted and welcome to the club mate


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

FFS just test everything from a user point of view.

Basics.

Just the baseline requirement.

FFS what are you guys doing? Do you test anything?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

So much anger! [smiley=bomb.gif]

On another note, what is the benefit of joining TTOC?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

NickG said:


> So much anger! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> On another note, what is the benefit of joining TTOC?


I have been on here for years. You'd get angry if stuff wasn't fixed. Unless you're a non-entity like most of the population.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I save my anger for incidents of road rage and people who don't pay up on time at work! Each to there own!

Back to my question though, what's the benefit of joining?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You managed OK the last three times and we haven't changed the shop one bit.  If you require help just let me know and I'll walk you through the process. In fact click HERE . You'll need to get sent a new password because we've changed the software since your last order. Membership gives you three copies of absoluTTe ( the current one and the next two) or just the next two if you are renewing as well as window stickers the Gel badge and a membership card. Benefits include discounted entry to Stanford Hall and the alphabet shows and some new discounts to be announced very soon.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

May have to join then, does the money go towards upkeep of the forum too?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

NickG said:


> May have to join then, does the money go towards upkeep of the forum too?


Yes but not this one, the TTF isn't operated by the TTOC we have our own home forum at www.ttoc.co.uk/members.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> You managed OK the last three times and we haven't changed the shop one bit.  If you require help just let me know and I'll walk you through the process. In fact click HERE . You'll need to get sent a new password because we've changed the software since your last order. Membership gives you three copies of absoluTTe ( the current one and the next two) or just the next two if you are renewing as well as window stickers the Gel badge and a membership card. Benefits include discounted entry to Stanford Hall and the alphabet shows and some new discounts to be announced very soon.


Now why can't there be a link just like the one you provided on the TTOC homepage? I wonder how many people get to the home page looking to join and then click away when they can't find out how.

I may have been a bit harsh last night but it's very easy for those living with a project to actually forget to view it as an end user might. You know where it is but someone fresh to it hasn't got a clue. Currently there is no invitation to join. Surely that would be the ideal place to put a fast track link into the relevant page of the shop. Exactly like you provided here.

Anyway, it seems like a blindingly obvious missed opportunity to me.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There is , you were looking at our forum Rich :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You having a pop at my design again Rich, thought we'd left 2007 behind  

Fair point tho, I'll see if there is an easy place/way to pop a new button on there to join up.

Drop me a PM with any other ideas, you know I'm the first to say I'm not a designer as I simply don't 'see' things like you do.

Cheers.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> You having a pop at my design again Rich, thought we'd left 2007 behind
> 
> Fair point tho, I'll see if there is an easy place/way to pop a new button on there to join up.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Yes we have Nick! This was more a criticism of functionality. :-*

But I'm please to see you understand what I'm getting at!

Cheers buddy,

rich


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > You having a pop at my design again Rich, thought we'd left 2007 behind
> ...


I can see Rich's point Nick, it's quite a complex set of jumps to find how to join. A "call to action" would make joining far easier. (Sorry about the font, couldn't be arsed to go font hunting.  )


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Problem with adding more on the main bar is when viewing on a mobile device it gets a bit crowded.

But since this was brought up the front page has been changed anyway...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Roller Skate said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Just regard it as an initiative test. If you're not smart enough and determined to find you're way thru then you're not good enough to join.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

That depends on whether or not the forum is actively trying to attract new members.


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi - just spent 20 mins trying to pay my TTOC membership, bit of 
a faff until I realized that I had to join through the shop.  But 
got there in the end - just hope I have done it right. :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi miTTzee, Once you have Email from TTOC with membership No. click link & follow instructions to display your TTOC banner

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner is displayed, click this link & post, as soon as I see this post I will give you full access to the TTF.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks Hoggy for your help again. Did post a thank you somewhere else,
so sorry I posted it in the wrong section.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

miTTzee said:


> Hi - just spent 20 mins trying to pay my TTOC membership, bit of
> a faff until I realized that I had to join through the shop.  But
> got there in the end - just hope I have done it right. :roll:


best 20 minutes ever! now you get to hear from me once a month lol

J
xx


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi

I see its £25 for new members. When in the basket it says Excl Tax. Is £25 the total cost or 20% on top ?

Ta CARLO


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

CarloSalt said:


> Hi
> 
> I see its £25 for new members. When in the basket it says Excl Tax. Is £25 the total cost or 20% on top ?
> 
> Ta CARLO


Hi, I'm sure it's only £25 as it states sub total £25. Total £25, but wait until a TTOC committee member see post to be sure.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

it is only £25

J
xx


----------

